# Eberron Character Portraits



## DMAC (Jul 4, 2004)

Based on the doodles I posted earlier:







Pencil drawings dropped onto the weathered background in Photoshop.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 4, 2004)

Really cool, I don't know much about ebberon though.


----------



## Zulithe (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice. And as for Eberron, I think it is the greatest Campaign Setting to come along since the original Forgotten Realms


----------



## Targeteron (Jul 7, 2004)

This are absoltely amazing. even though i have no clue about eberron, these portraits are just too good. I HAVE to figure out a way to create NPCs around those portraits. very well done.


----------



## Krug (Jul 8, 2004)

Niceee!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jul 9, 2004)

Sweet - lets see some more!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I've had my computer in the shop for the past couple of days so I haven't been by until now.  Hopefully I'll have a chance to do some more Eberron art this weekend.  It's fun playing in a new sandbox...


----------



## DMAC (Jul 12, 2004)

Another two:


----------



## Neo (Jul 12, 2004)

I really like the warforged monk, you've really given him a look that makes it easy to envision him move with fluid agility in graceful jumps and performing circle kicks and the like.

awesome job!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a better scan of the monk.  I'm having to "scan" at home with my digital camera right now...


----------



## Ferret (Jul 12, 2004)

There something intriguing about the shifters face. I'd ask to know more about them but that hasn't got much to do with appearence.

Really good monk piece too. Like neo said very fluid.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2004)

WOW!  Excellent work!  Do you freelance??


----------



## DMAC (Jul 14, 2004)

I do, time permitting of course.  If there's something I can help you with you can drop me a line at calvertdarren@hotmail.com


----------



## Rugger (Jul 15, 2004)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Here's a better scan of the monk.  I'm having to "scan" at home with my digital camera right now...




Thats gorgeous!  

I just love the idea that a Warforged monk might have had a knob attached to his head so he looks more like the fleshy monks of his order that have topknots... 

-Rugger


----------



## DMAC (Jul 17, 2004)

Decided to try digitally coloring the shifter monk:


----------



## ConnorSB (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh Wow! Thats awesome! Is that a photoshop/illustrator job, the digital coloring?


----------



## DMAC (Jul 17, 2004)

Just working with a Multiply layer over the pencils in Photoshop.


----------



## Henry (Jul 17, 2004)

Darren, when Larry Elmore passes away, you're becoming my new favorite artist.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 17, 2004)

That's a lot of pressure.  Let's hope he sticks around for a long time. 

Quick colors on the warforged monk:


----------



## Ferret (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow that is amazing!

Got a caption for it?


----------



## Tanager (Jul 17, 2004)

I really like the color version of the monk. The faint drop shadow behind his arm is a really nice touch.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 18, 2004)

Here he is in character portrait form:


----------



## Ashy (Jul 19, 2004)

Absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## Targeteron (Jul 20, 2004)

Not much to say besides WOW. I like how "organic" the coloring looks if that makes any sense


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 23, 2004)

Dude, these are just awesome, amazing and well, just damn FINE! Well done, you are a true artiste. Keep up the good work, I'd love to see more. Thank you champion.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 23, 2004)

Hellcow should see these!  

I think they capture the setting.


----------



## reanjr (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, I know I'm the oddball one, but did you make the parchment background yourself?  If not, where did you get it?


----------



## DMAC (Jul 24, 2004)

Color version of the Warforged Master Inquisitive I posted earlier:






The parchment background is in all of the 3e books.  I just scanned it in and tweaked it a little.


----------



## Baron Opal (Jul 25, 2004)

*Great Work!*

I love your charicterizations. If you wouldn't mind a couple of requests, I would love to see your interpritation of a Warforged and a Changling Paladin.

(Don't let the fact that I have a Warforged Paladin/Monk persuade you in any way.)

Baron Opal


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 27, 2004)

DMAC these are absolutly wonderfull. Johnny is not around right now, but I'd like to ask you a few things on behalf of the Breland Ledger, would you email me at brelandledger@gmail.com please?


----------



## Mapmaker (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow! That is some phenomenal work. Have you sent a portfolio to Wizards of the Coast yet? I daresay they would be very interested in this sort of thing.

Paizo, too, for the magazines.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks.  I haven't tried contacting WotC/Paizo yet.  I'm working on putting together a few more D&D specific pieces and then I'll get a portfolio out to them.  Thanks for the support though and if anyone has connections, any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ledded (Aug 1, 2004)

Sweet.

Man, I am totally digging your work here.  

Keep it coming.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd have to agree - you should submit.  I know they don't need freelance artists as much as writers, but man.  You seem to have the DnD style down, and your stuff is *nice*.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Aug 1, 2004)

I absolutely agree- your work is as good as (or better than) WotC's "staff" artists.


----------



## DMAC (Aug 2, 2004)

Here's another: a warforged paladin.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Aug 2, 2004)

That is just too cool.  Where's his mount?


----------



## Ferret (Aug 2, 2004)

Very cool! Reminds me of the knights from ocarina of time.

Perhaps he is his mount?


----------



## Mark Causey (Aug 2, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Perhaps he is his mount?



Yeah, with the Tauric Belt on page 270? That'd rock!

AtR


----------



## Ferret (Aug 2, 2004)

Huh? I don't have the books. But that doesn't mean DMAC's art isn't amazing.


----------



## darklight (Aug 2, 2004)

Absolutely brilliant!
IMO your work is on the same level as most of the art in the Eberron CS and it blows away the art in the adventure "Shadows of the Last War"
I definitely agree that you should get in touch with WotC, they just might like your work enough to commision some pieces for the next Eberron books  

darklight

P.S. If you're taking requests, how about a gnome artificer?


----------



## Mark Causey (Aug 3, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Huh? I don't have the books. But that doesn't mean DMAC's art isn't amazing.



I agree ... anyway, the Taric Belt is an item that can be attached to only warforged that make their lower body leonine.

And if you're ARE taking requests, I've just started a game where I've introduced my BBEGal as a diplomat the characters have to work with. Any way I could see an Inspired female, with shaved female acolyte? Or if you want only new races, I have a changeling spy working for the Church of the Silver Flame ...

Awesome work, awesome. Inspired my players a lot.

AtR


----------



## DMAC (Aug 3, 2004)

adamantineangel said:
			
		

> Any way I could see an Inspired female, with shaved female acolyte?





I assume you're referring to her head...


----------



## Mark Causey (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes, yes I am ... ^^;

A regal diplomat with long hair (much like the Inspired picture in the book), with a similarly dressed, but low key shorter female with a shaved head.

AtR is blushing.


----------



## Ashy (Aug 3, 2004)

DMAC,

When you get the time, maybe try a stab here:  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1687659#post1687659

I think you'll like it!


----------



## Feanor Starym (Aug 7, 2004)

Personally, i'd like to see what you can do with some Dragonmarked characters.

A dragonmarked halfling would be cool.


----------



## Nephos (Aug 9, 2004)

DMAC...your Eberron series of images are truly outstanding.  You have a real talent and I sincerely hope you continue to share it with us.


----------



## DMAC (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks, I'll be  back at it soon.  I've been busy with a small paying gig and I'm in the process of moving but after next weekend I'll actually have a little home studio set up in my new place instead of just an overcrowded desk crammed into a corner of my bedroom. Woo!


----------



## Nephos (Aug 10, 2004)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll be  back at it soon.  I've been busy with a small paying gig and I'm in the process of moving but after next weekend I'll actually have a little home studio set up in my new place instead of just an overcrowded desk crammed into a corner of my bedroom. Woo!




Good luck with the paying gig and I hope that it leads to many more for you.  In the process of a move myself, so I feel your pain.  Look forward to seeing more from you.

 Peace,
Tony


----------

